# Other Professional Tip Solicitation Ideas



## txtim1982 (Jan 5, 2016)

These window stickers have now existed in my car for a few weeks, and have had moderate success. Now that we cannot be deactivated for soliciting tips, what is everyone doing to remain classy and professional while soliciting tips?










I created this from Vistaprint, got 3 stickers for $15. I feel like a more professional style would go over better than something made at home and laminated.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Already multiple threads open, search


----------



## txtim1982 (Jan 5, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Already multiple threads open, search


I am aware of the threads, sir, and I did search, and have posted on some those threads. However, the one with the most comments (yours) is based on a picture that someone (I assume you) created with Microsoft Publisher and had laminated at the local office supply store. It looks like a novice created it, with what I consider a poor font selection, and provides no real option to tip in ways other than cash (which many people don't carry anymore). I mean no offense, but I try to present a professional image in my car, and your sign does not convey professionalism (in my opinion).

I've also seen the thread offering free use of a premade sign, that again, one would have to print from home (likely a low quality printer) and have laminated.

I am curious to know if there is anyone else out there using a more professional design, and to receive feedback on the design I use.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

I was wondering this on your other comments, why is your full name and personal phone number (I assume) on there? They have your first name and can contact you within the app. We're also not allowed to setup rides/appointments or work off the app.


----------



## txtim1982 (Jan 5, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> I was wondering this on your other comments, why is your full name and personal phone number (I assume) on there? They have your first name and can contact you within the app. We're also not allowed to setup rides/appointments or work off the app.


Riiiiiiight.... It is so they can contact me should they forget something, or think they forget something in my car.... and if they may have been a passenger on someone else's account... That's it, yeah. And it isn't my regular use number. It's a burner prepay.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

txtim1982 said:


> I am aware of the threads, sir, and I did search, and have posted on some those threads. However, the one with the most comments (yours) is based on a picture that someone (I assume you) created with Microsoft Publisher and had laminated at the local office supply store. It looks like a 7th grader created it, with a terrible font selection, and provides no real option to tip in ways other than cash (which many people don't carry anymore). I mean no offense, but I try to present a professional image in my car, and your sign does not convey professionalism (in my opinion).
> I've also seen the thread offering free use of a premade sign, that again, one would have to print from home (likely a low quality printer) and have laminated.
> 
> I am curious to know if there is anyone else out there using a more professional design, and to receive feedback on the design I use.


Sure, call Uber and have them give you the actual font. The font I chose is as close you can get to Uber's with a copyright lawsuit.
Or maybe pay a professional since our free signage isn't good enough for you

Troll


----------



## txtim1982 (Jan 5, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Sure, call Uber and have them give you the actual font. The I used is as close you can get to Uber's with a copyright lawsuit.
> Or maybe pay a professional since our free signage isn't good enough for you
> 
> Troll


Troll, that's awesome. As mentioned, I did use a semi-professional service, Vistaprint, and also used a classic font. I wasn't trying to match Uber's, since I am also active on other platforms. I'm simply trying to present something that looks like it required a little thought, and may indicate that I give a dang.


----------



## txtim1982 (Jan 5, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Sure, call Uber and have them give you the actual font. The font I chose is as close you can get to Uber's with a copyright lawsuit.
> Or maybe pay a professional since our free signage isn't good enough for you
> 
> Troll


And I truly mean no disrespect to you, and apologize if it came across that way. I hope your sign works great for you. I changed the wording in my OP in hopes that you see that I really did not mean to offend.

One thing I did notice in your posts, though, that you were struggling on placement for your sign. Because of it's size and the amount of text on it, it would be cumbersome in many vehicles. A 4.5"X4.5" window sticker can go right on the window, does not interfere with the PAX line of sight, and does not interfere with smooth operation of the window.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

txtim1982 said:


> Troll, that's awesome. As mentioned, I did use a semi-professional service, Vistaprint, and also used a classic font. I wasn't trying to match Uber's, since I am also active on other platforms. I'm simply trying to present something that looks like it required a little thought, and may indicate that I give a dang.


Oh, so you snatching an Visa /MasterCard logo off Google images and using a free Vista Print promo code is sooo much more professional than me researching the font used by Uber and getting the closest file possible.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Personally i think any sign is tacky as hell. I try to work tipping into the conversation if i think they are the type that would tip. If I get the feeling they are the type to not, i don't bring it up.

When ever anyone asks how I like Uber or how the pay is, reguardless of whether I think they will tip or not, I say something like if tips cover my gas and dinner its good or something like that. 

I got my windows tinted yesterday, i paid for it with tips from Wed-Sat. It was only the front side windows and visor on the windshield. $75 cash plus I tipped the guy $15. (Sales tax plus a $10.) 

I honestly do not believe if I had a tip cup or sign that I would have made enough to tint my windows in 4 days


----------



## txtim1982 (Jan 5, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Oh, so you snatching an Visa /MasterCard logo off Google images and using a free Vista Print promo code is sooo much more professional than me researching the font used by Uber and getting the closest file possible.


I tried to take the high road and apologize if I came across as offensive. But if you do care to know....
(Mind you, marketing and publishing is incredibly subjective. Magazines' highest paid people are in their design department. I am willing to bet that no one here lays out marketing material professionally, otherwise, they wouldn't be driving rideshare, they'd be riding rideshare. I know that I am coming at this as a guy who took a couple classes in college on the subject, so I am in no way an expert.)

It isn't that hard to find the font that Uber uses. It took me about two clicks to find that it is a variant of ff-clan-web-pro-wide through the Inspect Element tool in my browser. It is not a copywritten font style. No lawsuits could come from using public domain fonts. Your font does not match Uber's. All the extra casual swipes in the letters (the cross in the A, E and H, and the soft serifs in the R, N, K and P) do not exist in Uber's font. Again I say, I was not trying to match Uber's font, I was trying to find an easy to read, classic font.

Why it comes across as unprofessional to me is the cash and coins going into the car. People like Uber because it is Cashless. They like not having to carry around cash, and they like not having to deal with it. It lets them know that I appreciate tips, but also appreciate their preference for monetary exchange. I would rather have the transaction cashless because I prefer not carry around extra cash in my car. It also strikes me wrong because it is too wordy. Just like billboards, the sooner you can get your point across the better. People see Tips are appreciated, and see the Logos that I got from Google Image and automatically know that I have the ability to accept tips through Credit Cards. Knowing your audience is a part of providing a good, professional service. Your sign is also too large. It can obstruct the PAX view, and with it hanging the way you do in the picture, it could dangerously obstruct your view as well. Affixing your sign to the vehicle could also be problematic.

The QR code on my sign is there with tiny text because QR codes inspire curiosity. I didn't have one on my old sticker, and just had the url for my Paypal.Me account. I got one tip through it before the QR code. I have received a handful that way now. People are curious where a QR code will take them, so they scan it.

I used Vistaprint because it is less expensive than using a full blown promotional service. It has enough tools to make sure that it is the way I want it, centered, evenly spaced, and able to print onto a window sticker.

Those are the reasons I don't like your sign. Obviously with the response you have gotten, I may be in the minority, but like I said at the top, I understand that this is incredibly subjective.


----------



## txtim1982 (Jan 5, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Personally i think any sign is tacky as hell. I try to work tipping into the conversation if i think they are the type that would tip. If I get the feeling they are the type to not, i don't bring it up.
> 
> When ever anyone asks how I like Uber or how the pay is, reguardless of whether I think they will tip or not, I say something like if tips cover my gas and dinner its good or something like that.
> 
> ...


See, I feel the exact opposite. I think talking about tips is unprofessional and tacky. A server at a restaurant doesn't walk up to you and talk to you about tips. It is placed on the bottom of the receipt as a reminder. Proper signage allows the point to be given, and refrains from one of the three deadly conversations ($, Religion and Politics).


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

txtim1982 said:


> I am willing to bet that no one here lays out marketing material professionally, otherwise, they wouldn't be driving rideshare, they'd be riding rideshare. I know that I am coming at this as a guy who took a couple classes in college on the subject, so I am in no way an expert.)


How much are you willing to bet exactly?

I happen to be a Senior Art Director in one of the largest promotional marketing firms in the USA. I have 12 designers who work for me state-side and 4 overseas designers as well...

I make damn good money doing what I do with some pretty well-known clients.

And guess what... I drive Rideshare.

So... About that bet?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

txtim1982 said:


> See, I feel the exact opposite. I think talking about tips is unprofessional and tacky. A server at a restaurant doesn't walk up to you and talk to you about tips. It is placed on the bottom of the receipt as a reminder. Proper signage allows the point to be given, and refrains from one of the three deadly conversations ($, Religion and Politics).


The way i see it it, once a rider opens that door its perfectly acceptable. Its not like i say hey how's it going guys I want a tip.

If someone is going to ask about my pay, i feel it is perfectly appropriate. My region is fairly new and I get a lot of 1st timers. I'd say 60-70 percent of my riders have taken 5 rides or less. They are genuinely curious about how uber works and pays.

There plenty of riders I do not get a chance to work it into the conversation and I suppose a sign would help but i just feel funny about it. Maybe ill give it a shot down the road, I do want to get my hood re-painted.


----------



## bondad (Apr 4, 2015)

txtim1982 said:


> These window stickers have now existed in my car for a few weeks, and have had moderate success. Now that we cannot be deactivated for soliciting tips, what is everyone doing to remain classy and professional while soliciting tips?
> 
> View attachment 38595
> 
> ...


Tim - I curious about your QR code. What paypal page does it link to? I'm trying to generate a QR code but can't figure out a proper paypal link.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

bondad said:


> Tim - I curious about your QR code. What paypal page does it link to? I'm trying to generate a QR code but can't figure out a proper paypal link.


Go to paypal.me and sign up for that.

You get to pick a username, so it will be like: www.paypal.me/bondad and you make the QR code link to that

It will take them to your paypal.me page where they can input whatever amount they like.

I signed up for one today.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

You can also do a cash.me account which will use Square.


----------



## txtim1982 (Jan 5, 2016)

lyft_audi said:


> Go to paypal.me and sign up for that.
> 
> You get to pick a username, so it will be like: www.paypal.me/bondad and you make the QR code link to that
> 
> ...


/\ What he/she said. Vistaprint offers a QR generator that you can use while creating your material.


----------



## txtim1982 (Jan 5, 2016)

lyft_audi said:


> How much are you willing to bet exactly?
> 
> I happen to be a Senior Art Director in one of the largest promotional marketing firms in the USA. I have 12 designers who work for me state-side and 4 overseas designers as well...
> 
> ...


Nice. I'm not sure why you drive, because I know how much $ a title and responsibilities like that bring in. That was a career I wanted a long time ago, but for some idiotic reason, I changed my major in college to something that I don't use. Whatever your reason, I hope you are enjoying yourself.

And if you would like to hire someone with incredible interest in your field, but with no experience and no relevant education, but willing to learn and work his ass off, let me know!


----------

